# 93 Z32 Shifting issue (automatic)



## StrayCat (Dec 16, 2009)

I have been into z's for years. My family has had 6 280z's and I have had 2 Z32's. Well I bought my second one yesterday, and it is having the strangest shifting issue. Try to follow me here.............

It takes up to 4k rpm to shift from 1st to 2nd or 2nd to 3rd if you have the accelerator pedal pushed down even less than half way. But if you only push it down about half an inch it shifts normally. It's not slipping, it catches better than any auto i have ever driven. Here's the other thing....

Overdrive is working.......sort of. once you hit 3rd and you are going on your merry way it wont shift into overdrive unless you take your foot off the throttle completely. then if you push the throttle again, if you go more than 1/2- 3/4 of an inch down ( like just resting the weight of your foot on it) it down shifts into 3rd. Strangest thing i have ever seen.

Is there some sort of link between the throttle position sensor and the trans? is there an adjustment in there somewhere? It reminds me of working on the old chevy's and what not, and if you adjust the kickdown lever too far up it downshifts at light throttle.

Any ideas and help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

